# Trivia 7/31



## luckytrim (Jul 31, 2018)

trivia 7/31
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1991, Wayne Allwine, the voice of Mickey Mouse, married  Russi
Taylor—the voice of Minnie.

1. Meaning "pains" or "sorrows" in Spanish, the name of the  twelve-year-old
girl character from which book by Vladimir Nabokov is actually  Dolores?
2. In which city is the Hampton Roads Naval  Museum?
3. What is the English for  "Caveat emptor"
4. In 146 BC, Rome overwhelmingly defeated two rivals in  the
Mediterranean... whom did they defeat ?
5. Actor Robin Williams was diagnosed with what degenerative  disease shortly 
before he committed suicide?
6. Which movie received a lot of criticism for casting  12-year-old Brooke 
Shields as an under-aged prostitute?
7. Name the pair of Old Testament prophets appeared at the  transfiguration 
of Jesus...
8. In 1862, what piece of legislation did Abraham Lincoln sign  that 
encouraged settlement in the western United  States?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
The “ Dog Days” of summer are so-called because of the heat,  and the fact
that dogs  get “lazy”, and tend not to move very much in the  oppressive
heat.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Lolita
2. Norfolk, Virginia
3. "Let the buyer beware"
4. Greece and Carthage
5.  Parkinson's Disease
6. "Pretty Baby"
7. Moses and Elijah
8. Homestead Act

CRAP !!
The "dog days of summer" refer to the weeks between July 3 and  August 11 and
are named after the Dog Star (Sirius) in the Canis Major  constellation. The
ancient Greeks blamed Sirius for the hot temperatures,  drought, discomfort,
and sickness that occurred during the summer.


----------

